# Eggshells For Calcium?



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've heard that eggshells have lots of calcium and to put them around your plants in the garden. Has anyone ever ground them up and given them to their goats? Say for those heavy milkers who need more calcium than some?


----------



## DreadPirate (Nov 15, 2014)

I had one goat who was in milk that would sometimes eat from a bag of oyster shells that I had for the chickens. I've read a few articles about sanitizing, drying, and pulverizing shells for human consumption too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Why don't you just give her alfalfa pellets?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

scotty horse, I don't know. I'm not saying my goats need extra calcium-they are fed alfalfa hay. I was just wondering if eggshells could be given.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I've heard about eggshells being given back to chickens to make their shells harder but never heard of them being used for goats. However, I'm sure you could. It's a good idea and would probably save some money on Alfalfa if you have your own chickens. lol


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, I've heard of the egg shell thing but I give my eggshells back to my chickens. I've been giving my does tums. Not sure if it is of any use but they sure like them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The fiasco farm dog food recipe has ground eggshells in it...just sayin


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you do do the eggshells, need to make sure to wash/disinfect them first.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

My goats are herbivores so I think I will stick to alfalfa, my dogs are carvnivorous so I can see that. I just feel if they can get what they need from their "normal" diet maybe I don't want to give them things that _could_ cause them problems.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If they are doing good on the alfalfa, I would just stick with that


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure on the egg shells but, I really wouldn't feed it to them, not sure how it will effect their system.

Alfalfa is a good source for them and grains which have good calcium in it.


----------

